

Created an Unofficial Hacker News / YC Shirt For Everyone - jasonwilk
http://teespring.com/unofficial

======
businessleads
Brought to you by the letter Y.

------
speeder
Cute, but I wonder if this is legal or not, or if PG would enjoy someone else
profiting from his stuff.

~~~
jasonwilk
Well, it's an unofficial shirt and we used a different font. Just a 'Y'. I
mailed it over to PG in hopes he enjoys it.

~~~
lttlrck
It really is just a Y.

